# Do you have a weird food habit?



## SoVerySoft (Jun 27, 2006)

When I eat corn on the cob I like lots of butter - and it doesn't stay on the cob. Soooo....

I put a chunk in my mouth and then nibble nibble nibble the kernels off the cob, and eat it all together.

Also, I mentioned this before, but when I open a can of black olives and pour them into a storage container, I take a few sips of the brine. I love it!

Let's see if I can think of any others...

I often stir my ice cream till it melts. Then eat it. 

I try to wait till ice cream sandwiches melt, but don't seem to be able to do it. No self control.

I am a terrible person at a buffet - I will inconsiderately take the stuff I like best (i.e. the crispy cheesy bits on the edges of a tray of baked ziti or mac and cheese.) 

I will eat a bit of cream cheese by itself as I am spreading some on a bagel or something.

I am so sure there are lots more. But last night when I was popping butter in my mouth then eating the corn, I knew I had to 'fess up. :shocked:

edited to add: I thought of something else. When I am eating something that comes in different colors, i.e. m&m's or jelly beans, etc, I will eat the colors that need to be eaten to end up with an even number. For example, if I have 5 blue, 6 red, 3 yellow, I will eat 2 blue and 3 red until I have 3 of each color. Then I will eat one of each color (starting with the one I like least) until they are gone.

Yes, I know. I am insane.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 27, 2006)

If I go somewhere and get a burger and fries, I have to eat the fries first. Even if that means the burger gets cold and I'm full from the fries.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 27, 2006)

good idea on the corn cob, never thought about doing that 

hmm. my weird eating habits.. I have been known to eat spoonfuls of spaghetti sauce while making lasagna

There are these canned veggie dogs by the company loma linda that i like to drink it's brine.. its almos tlike a broth.

I eat slices of american cheese for a snack (is that weird?)

I too love the crunchy skin on the top of a cheese baked food dish  I take my sons off since he doesnt like it.

i dip my fries in ranch dressing


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 27, 2006)

You think you are insane.....I have taken to dipping crunchy cheetos in Nutella. I also add Nutella to french vanilla ice cream and stir it till it melts...yum!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 27, 2006)

ooh nutella on ice cream would be good.. i used to eat that stuff by the truckload on toast for breakfast when i ate breakfast


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 27, 2006)

We used to buy cheese-filled pretzels (those big dough-y things) on the train ride home from the city. I would peel off the pretzel in layers, eating each layer in succession as I peeled it. (This disturbed my husband greatly - and it's not such a pretty sight, I admit) 

I do the same thing with Lean Pockets. I peel the layers of pastry before eating the filling. 

Rollos + M&Ms are fabulous, when chewed together. 

There's more.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 27, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> We used to buy cheese-filled pretzels (those big dough-y things) on the train ride home from the city. I would peel off the pretzel in layers, eating each layer in succession as I peeled it. (This disturbed my husband greatly - and it's not such a pretty sight, I admit)
> 
> I do the same thing with Lean Pockets. I peel the layers of pastry before eating the filling.
> 
> ...




I do that too - I like eating things one layer or component at a time. I am a notorious "deconstructor". That would have been a good thread!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 27, 2006)

HottiMegan said:


> ...There are these canned veggie dogs by the company loma linda that i like to drink it's brine.. its almos tlike a broth...



You've reminded me that I will also sip gravy as tho it's soup, if it's good enough. I was doing it with the turkey gravy from Boston Market this week (yes, it is much improved lately).


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 27, 2006)

I used to eat undiluted Campbell's cream of celery soup, right out of the can, before I'd mix it into soup. This was before they changed it to the 'creamier' version (bastards!). It was just sooo damn good. Salty, lumpy goodness.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 27, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I used to eat undiluted Campbell's cream of celery soup, right out of the can, before I'd mix it into soup. This was before they changed it to the 'creamier' version (bastards!). It was just sooo damn good. Salty, lumpy goodness.




My roommate in college did that!! Cream of celery soup, yup.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 27, 2006)

As an aside, do you eat your corn-on-the-cob sideways, or around?

Also, you know about the water and butter trick, right?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 27, 2006)

I hate holding an ice cream bar and will often toss it in a bowl, and eat the crunchy chocolate layer first. I also eat all the chocolate off a Kit Kat bar and then eat the rest.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 27, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> If I go somewhere and get a burger and fries, I have to eat the fries first. Even if that means the burger gets cold and I'm full from the fries.



Me too... Although rarely does my burger get cold... Ive been told that I eat fries so fast that people around me are afraid Im going to seriously hurt my fingers... 

I also like hot sauce on Crisped Portuguese Sweetbread.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2006)

When I eat M&Ms, I sort them by color, then eat the color with the smallest amount first, two at a time, going up in amounts until they're all gone. 

When I go to Wendy's, I always get a small Frosty to go with my fries, and dip the fries in the frosty. 

I always eat Reese's cups and Three Musketeers by nibbling the chocolate off first and then eating the middle part.

Don't know how weird this is, but....one of my very favorite meals is at someplace like IHOP...I get eggs over-medium with hash browns, and then mix the two together.


----------



## saucywench (Jun 27, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I do that too - I like eating things one layer or component at a time. I am a notorious "deconstructor". That would have been a good thread!


I like to "deconstruct" cubes of jello by sucking them between my teeth. 

Also, I like to chill a small can of mandarin oranges, eat the oranges, then drink the juice. Yum!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 27, 2006)

I like to eat off all the chocolate from an ice cream bar, until I am left with the ice cream, in all its nakedness.same goes for certain candy bars.I like to eat all the chocolate off the sides and belly of a Snickers bar, then eat the beige stuff..THEN really enjoy the caramel and nuts and chocolate hat.

If I am at home(NEVER in a restaurant, or at a friends house..I swear!),I will sometimes eat spaghetti noodles one by one with my fingers..and..ummm...now and then I will get a long one and let it go down my throat while holding the end of it...then pull it out..LOL( holy hell, even I know that sounds ..well..how it sounds).I started doing it around my roomie/ex.I enjoyed the reaction I got. It really tickles..try it 

When I was a kid, I loved to put a saucer on the floor and fill it with milk..pop..water..juice..and get on all fours and lap it up like a kitten.

Oh, and I like to lick my right thumb and index finger..roll cheetos between them(puffy kind..smoother)..eat each cheeto after I have done that..thenscrape the built up 'cheese' off my digits.

I feel as if some have changed seats to get away from me.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 27, 2006)

Little Debbie Swiss Rolls- peel off the chocolate and eat. unroll the cake and lick off the cream. eat the cake.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 27, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I like to eat off all the chocolate from an ice cream bar, until I am left with the ice cream, in all its nakedness.same goes for certain candy bars.I like to eat all the chocolate off the sides and belly of a Snickers bar, then eat the beige stuff..THEN really enjoy the caramel and nuts and chocolate hat....



ME TOO!!!!


----------



## Cat (Jun 27, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Little Debbie Swiss Rolls- peel off the chocolate and eat. unroll the cake and lick off the cream. eat the cake.



I do that too!

Also, if I have a grilled cheese that's made with rubbery american cheese, I'll eat the toasted breading off the outside and then roll the little piece of cheese into a ball and eat that separately. Since I haven't ordered a grilled cheese in a restaurant in eons, it's been a long time since I've done this. Growing up it was a pretty regular thing.

Another thing -- with candy wrappers or pretty much any plastic food bag, from chips for instance, I will fold it lengthwise a couple of time and then tie it in a knot before throwing it away. Don't ask me why!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 27, 2006)

Cat said:


> ...Another thing -- with candy wrappers or pretty much any plastic food bag, from chips for instance, I will fold it lengthwise a couple of time and then tie it in a knot before throwing it away. Don't ask me why!



But...but...but....I really want to know why!!! Wah!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 27, 2006)

Phish Food ice cream: I eat all the marshmallow and caramel 'veins', and give the ice cream to Emple. 

Caramello chocolate bars (my absolute favorite): I bite little holes on either side of the squares, suck out the caramel, then eat the chocolate. Bliss. 

With some chocolate bars, I find they're tastier if they're slightly melty. I've been known to place the still-wrapped bar between warm body parts (I ain't telling which ones, but get your filthy minds away from _those _ones) for just-the-right meltiness. 

I absolutely cannot have metal utensils used in aluminum/tin containers. And if this happens unbeknownst to me, I _can _taste the aluminum on the fork/spoon. It's like chewing frozen tinfoil, and drives me right up a tree. I eat way too many meals with plastic spoons, for this very reason. 

I curse and applaud this thread at the same time. I get to unload all my freaky habits, but then they're also there for everyone else to see. 

Don't look upon me!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 27, 2006)

Cat said:


> Another thing -- with candy wrappers or pretty much any plastic food bag, from chips for instance, I will fold it lengthwise a couple of time and then tie it in a knot before throwing it away. Don't ask me why!



Well, I do this sometimes.... But I noticed, particularly around Halloween, that If I have multitudes of wrappers, I tend to only do it to the last one. 

Oh and Reeses Peanut Butter Cups, I tend to make them into a thin Crescent Moon kinda shape when I eat them... Because I like trying to get all the PB out in one shot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh where to start...

I get my eggs over easy, with hashbrows (or grits!) and mix the two with a few dashes of tabasco.  (even better with a steak alongside)

After dumping a bottle of spaghetti sauce into a pan to heat, I'll get an extra long "sundae" spoon, and get the sauce left over in the jar.

After putting sour cream into a recipe, I'll lick the spoon.. or finish off the rest of the sour cream. Ditto Cream Cheese. Ditto Cottage cheese. Ditto.. well lots of stuff.

I'll deconstruct a cinnamon roll, unrolling and biting as I go.

I chew ice cream.

I prep my corn-on-the-cob with sugar and a little lemon juice in the pot. And for years, I'll eat it plain. No butter. But then I went to a Cinco de Mayo a couple years back and had a cob of corn Mexican-Style: Corn, in a paper boat.. a schmear of butter, a schmear of mayo, a generous dash of chili powder, and a wedge of lime. Oh My.

Oh, and I eat my corn round, round, round, round, spiraling from end to end.

I love Campbell's Tomato soup straight from the can. Cold.

Smoked Kippers, straight from the can, for a few generous dashes of Cholula.

Re-heated spaghetti, doused with Heinz Ketchup.

Fried Raman noodles (boil until soft, drain, add 1/3 cup oil, 1/3 cup soy sauce, and fry in a non-stick skillet)

Sauerkraut and mustard. Maybe with a hot dog.


----------



## jamie (Jun 28, 2006)

I am amazed there are so many desconstructors here! I thought I was a mutant or something. I take everything I eat apart. Any sandwich, a fish stick, ice cream bars, candy bars, pastries, cake and frosting, fried chicken, m&m's - anything that has more than one part, I take it apart. Pot pies and cobblers I separate all the crust and eat the filling and eat each alone. I also eat all of one thing before moving on to the next. 

With sandwiches, I take normal sandwiches apart but make sandwiches out of things that shouldn't be. Like cold spaghetti or mac n' cheese on white bread. Cream cheese and sugar sandwiches on sunflower bread. 

I sneak into the kitchen and put the caramelized bbq sauce left in the pan on a biscuit. 

I suck on boullion cubes.

And apparently I like things cooked a little browner than normal. I like thed edges on things in the oven or my Eggo cooked until they are dark brown.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 28, 2006)

Raw corn on the cob. 

I am also the queen of condiment snackers. I've been known to eat hot sauce, bbq sauce, salad dressing and tomato sauce straight from the jar.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 28, 2006)

Mashed potatoes are one of my favorite foods (must be homemade, with real butter and cream or half & half) but I never eat a single bite of them alone. I always get a forkfull of whatever meat I'm having with them, dip it in the mashed potatoes, then eat. I also often do this with macaroni and cheese and some other side dishes. A bite of bloody rare, nicely seasoned, marinated sirloin steak topped with a sautéed mushroom and mound of mashed potatoes is the best possible thing to put in my mouth. :eat2:


----------



## Echoes (Jun 28, 2006)

Snickers- I cut it in half down the center, cut the chocolate from around the edges, eat the chocolate, eat the beige half first, then the other half. 

M&Ms- I separate them by color and always eat the blue ones last, usually hours after the others. If somebody asks for some, they can have two or three color piles, so long as they don't take the blue pile.

Potpie, soup, etc- I have to eat each vegetable separately. So, I'll pick out the carrots and eat them, then the peas, then the potatoes, and so forth. If it's potpie, I save the crust for last. 

Cookies, ice cream sandwiches, etc- I eat the top layer, then the filling, then the bottom layer. 

Cakes, casseroles, etc.- I must get the corner pieces. It's not that it even tastes any better. I really don't know why. 

Burritos, tacos, hot pockets, etc.- I take all the filling out and eat it first, then eat the outside. 

If I'm in public, I have to eat pizza with a fork and knife. I'll also usually cut my burgers into four pieces. 

I dislike the foods on my plate touching each other. I never ever eat a bite of this, then a bite of that. I start with my least favorite thing, then end with the best. More than one person has told me this is annoying. I've no idea why. 

I've so many weird food habits, it usually takes me a long time to eat. My friends usually sit around drumming their fingers on the table, repeatedly asking if we can go yet.


----------



## jamie (Jun 28, 2006)

I forgot cake mix out if the box. I am always messing up the cake because i eat it with a spoon before mixing it up and my portions are off.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 28, 2006)

> I forgot cake mix out if the box. I am always messing up the cake because i eat it with a spoon before mixing it up and my portions are off.



Ah! The baking portion of our dysfunctional program, yay!

You're a rebel, Jamie. I too eat the mix - but after it's put together, and before it gets into the baking pans. One mix was so particularly tasty that the finished cake rounds were about the size of pancakes. 

When I bake cakes, I put the frosting on almost immediately as the cake comes out of the oven, so that the frosting melts and soaks into the still-hot cake. This is a messy and rather slipper endeavor, but it produces a moist and lovely cake. I also split each cake round into two, so I have a four-layer cake instead of just two. 

Also - when I eat a slice of cake, I scoop out all the cake portions first - saving all the frosting for last.

Brownies: I make the regular recipe on the back of the chocolate box, but I add chocolate chips and dried bing cherries. Fantastic. 

Homemade cookies and brownies: I usually undercook them a bit, so they're a bit doughy and chewy in the center. Then I prefer to eat them after they've been refrigerated. Yum.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 28, 2006)

I do funny things with getting my food ready to eat. Such as if its a REALLY big burger I cut it in half but not the regular way but just the burger longways SO I can give it to the dog. 

There has to be the correct amount of cheese onion ketchup and mayo ect and place in the correct way. 

Eggs have to be over easy no clear white stuff though. If Scarambled they have to be slightly wet and buttery. 

Salad can be a half hour even just getting it cut and dressed the right way. eveything has to be mixed so that I get a good bite everytime and there has to be the right amount of dressing. 

Chicken wings- I only eat the wing not the one that looks like a mini drum stick. 

I cant eat shrimp if I see the vein. That means If it is fresh I cant have seen the shrimp before it is cleaned. Needless to say I never have fresh shrimp at home unless someone else cleans it and since I live alone that NEVER happens. 

Any type of grilled sandwich has to have butter in the pan and butter on the bread and it has to be grilled till nice and crispy AND I put mayo in the sandwich AFTER it's done grilling becuase I dont like hot MAYO. 

Tuna HAS to be white tuna and it has to be hellmans Mayo. 

I like onion in my tuna but not chopped it has to be shredded to the point that it is almst liquid. 

I like soft but not liquid hard ice cream and I to eat the chocolate off the bar of ice cream and I like the ice cream sandwich to be soft so I can squeeze out the ice cream and lick around it. 

I honestly can go on for ever.


----------



## Jes (Jun 28, 2006)

BigCutieCindy said:


> You think you are insane.....I have taken to dipping crunchy cheetos in Nutella. I also add Nutella to french vanilla ice cream and stir it till it melts...yum!


I think that's listed in the SSBBW Recipe CookBook, no?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 28, 2006)

I probably do lots of weird little things, but here are a few I know of. 

I like bites. If it's little, I want to eat it. 

I eat my meals based on the perfect bite rule of thumb. If I'm eating a meat and a side, I want there to be enough of each so that every bite is a combination of the two. If I get half way through a chicken breast or steak and the side is gone,.... I'm lost. I can manage, but the fun is pretty much gone. In fact, this is so much part of who I am, that I'll even stop eating the side in the middle of the meal, eat bites of the meat alone, then go back to perfect bites so the meal ends on the right note - perfect bite. 

If I'm eating soup, I'm careful if it's brothy that I eat proper portions of each thing, and never too much broth too soon... I don't want to run out by the time I'm at the end of the bowl. 

Chips. This is only going on when I eat small (snack/grab bags) portions of chips, or like, took some out of a large bag and put them on a plate. I never even realized I do it, but Heather saw me doing it a couple of months ago and was very perplexed. I had to explain what I was doing for the first time ever, so now I know it's a thing. I will sort the chips. 

The most desirable (which may be the largest, or best shape or color, there are many different classificiations, and it changes from potato chip to Dorito, etc) get put to the side. The second string get piled on top of those, or in another pile, and the scraps get left behind. I eat scraps first, then middle, best are saved for last. The last pile is also sorted by chip. When I get to it, they're sorted in ascending order of desirability, then eaten in same order. So, last chip of the bag that gets eaten was "the best". 

Seems like a lot of work, but it really happens behind the scenes. lol


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 28, 2006)

God help us (to say nothing of the host/chef/waitstaff, etc) if somehow all of us end up having a meal together, lol.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Not too many:

Putting potato chips in sandwiches.

Saving all the cookies/candie in ice cream for last.

Like others here, I love to deconstruct.

Mixing all my food (I'm a complete opposite from those who separate food and those who have to have symetrical bites). I literally like to goo up everything. HA!

I like each "bite" to include all the elements if possible. Like at lunch I had a breakfast burrito with eggs and potatoes. The tortilla also had to have two kinds of salsa, quacamole, and pepper. But I don't doctor up the whole burrito at once, I do it bite by bite.

I'm well-known in real life for doing anything for a new taste. Overspicing, mixing peas and celery, what have you. I'm a naturally curious food chemist. What I create is never desirable to anyone, but me. Sometimes not even me.


----------



## Roxanna (Jun 29, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> edited to add: I thought of something else. When I am eating something that comes in different colors, i.e. m&m's or jelly beans, etc, I will eat the colors that need to be eaten to end up with an even number. For example, if I have 5 blue, 6 red, 3 yellow, I will eat 2 blue and 3 red until I have 3 of each color. Then I will eat one of each color (starting with the one I like least) until they are gone.



You sir, are not the only one. It could be my OCD, or it could just be a fat person thing, but if I have something of different colours.. I MUST eat them down to even numbers, do you know how hard this is to do with rainbow sprinkles :doh:

{EIDT} I could NOT live with out cream cheese .. I only manage to get it a few times a year (living back at home, parents think im fat and unheatly .. oh wait, I am, who cares, give me cream cheese!)


----------



## Mia Davina (Jun 29, 2006)

I've got a few weird things... but I think it's from growing up poor and country.. ^_^

I love drinking pickle juice, especially from bread and butter pickles. I used to make jelly and butter sandwiches... mmmmm. I won't eat my french fries with ketchup. I like pretzles with my vanilla ice cream. I LOVE sharp cheddar with warm apple pie (though that's an upstate New yorker thing). *thinking* When I was little, I ate hot dogs raw. I love eating cream cheese. When I use romaine lettuce, I tear out the stems (annoies the crap out of my mom). When I'm making lasagna, I'll take the left over noodles and dip them in sauce to eat them.


I think that's it.. though I'm sure there's more I just haven't thought of.


----------



## Ash (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm a deconstructor, too. Little Debbie Swiss Cake Rolls? I peel off the layer of chocolate and eat it (and for some reason, I feel triumphant if it all comes off in one piece), then I unroll the whole cake part and eat the creamy filling stuff off using a finger, and then I eat the cake. 

Or does everyone do that?

Oh, and I do the thing with the romaine too. I hate the stem part. I tear off the leafy parts and use them only.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 29, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I'm a deconstructor, too. Little Debbie Swiss Cake Rolls? I peel off the layer of chocolate and eat it (and for some reason, I feel triumphant if it all comes off in one piece), then I unroll the whole cake part and eat the creamy filling stuff off using a finger, and then I eat the cake.
> 
> Or does everyone do that?
> 
> Oh, and I do the thing with the romaine too. I hate the stem part. I tear off the leafy parts and use them only.




No, no, no. Perfect bite requires starting at one end, moving to the other, same bite every time!


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 29, 2006)

I love to eat really salty pretzels with milk, the sweetness of the milk and the saltiness of the pretzels, mmmmmm.

I also like fruit with something salty (like cheese) but will sprinkle a little salt on my melon if it's not very sweet, to bring out the sweetness (this is a southern thing!)

I only eat hot cereals savory, not sweet....a pinch of salt in my oatmeal and green tabasco, garlic, butter (well Smart Balance**), salt and black pepper in my grits, often with melted cheese too.

I won't eat ice cream that doesnt have "something" in it, nuts, chips, ripples, swirls....the only plain ice cream I'll eat is soft serve custard and only vanilla.

When I eat Kraft Mac n Cheese I add lots of butter but barely a drop of milk, if any, so the cheese is really potent 

My favorite candies are "Ice Cubes" those gold foil wrapped squares usually sold from a canister at the register of convenience stores. They are really smooth hazelnut chocolates and I have to put the whole thing in my mouth and let it melt, no chewing.

I could go on and on....

* if you haven't tried Smart Balance it's REALLY tasty, no transfats and it lowers your cholesterol


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Oh, and I do the thing with the romaine too. I hate the stem part. I tear off the leafy parts and use them only.



There's a Dole bagged lettuce ( I know, I know ) labelled Leafy Romaine, that mostly the leafy and very few stems.

(I also like their Very Veggie bag)


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 29, 2006)

I have way too many to name them all but here a few of my "favorites"

- I have to use mayo on my steamed broccoli I used to do this with steamed aspargus also until I discovered roasted asparagus

-My scrambled eggs have to be just set, really buttery but NO brown edges.
-Same with fried eggs ..whites set, no brown edges and I'll eat all the whites first then dip the toast in the runny yolks

- I too deconstruct things like cinnamon rolls and ice crean bars

-My ice cream must be really cold and the firmer the better..rock hard would be fine with me and when I get it like that I like to chew it

- My tuna sandwiches must have potato chips inside the sandwich

- When I eat ice cream sandwiches I'll eat some of the cookie part first and then the ice cream, then more cookie then more ice cream


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

If I eat a Ho-Ho, I peel the outer chocolate off. Then I unroll it and eat the filling. I save the cake for last. 

It's a horror to watch me eat them, but I have to follow the procedure!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 29, 2006)

I eat all the chocolate cookie part of the oreo's and eat the cream filling last.

I like french fries with mustard no ketchup please.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 29, 2006)

Esme said:


> If I eat a Ho-Ho, I peel the outer chocolate off. Then I unroll it and eat the filling. I save the cake for last.
> 
> It's a horror to watch me eat them, but I have to follow the procedure!


No horror at all. You're the fourth person to post that same quirk( yours truly included)


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2006)

Now that I think of it.... I cannot think of having any!


----------



## fatkid420 (Jun 29, 2006)

I like to put salt on my Watermelon, it is delicious. Does that count?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 29, 2006)

fatkid420 said:


> I like to put salt on my Watermelon, it is delicious. Does that count?



You should be shot.

Wait..was that too harsh? 

I have heard of that...does it bring out the sweetness of the melon???


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I have heard of that...does it bring out the sweetness of the melon???



My grandma always said it did, but I've never been able to make myself try it that way. It just sounds so wrong!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 29, 2006)

My mom used to put salt on watermelon. It brings out the flavor, more than the sweetness, I think.

But she also used to mix buttermilk and tomato juice together. :shocked:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> My mom used to put salt on watermelon. It brings out the flavor, more than the sweetness, I think.
> 
> But she also used to mix buttermilk and tomato juice together. :shocked:


Buttermilk and *orange* juice are excellent together!

As a kid, I also liked buttermilk with cream soda, but I'm not sure if I would still enjoy that now.

.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 30, 2006)

I like Reeses Peanut Butter Cups with buttered popcorn...a bite of the cup and then a handful of popcorn.

I'm also one who eats the main dish and sides together. If I run out of one before they are all gone then I have to get more of it. 

I always smell my food before I eat it and if I'm eating from a bag of chips or a box of crackers, I might smell it a few times during the time I'm eating.

When I eat Whoppers malt candy, I eat the chocolate off of each ball and then suck on the malt part until it dissolves in my mouth...mmmmm.

I love ice cream on my pie but unless the pie is right out of the oven I put the ice cream on the pie and then put it in the microwave so that the ice cream melts on top. 

I have to have my fried eggs cooked all the way...no runny yellow stuff or I'll be sick. Although, I do love ketchup on my eggs.

If I have pancakes or French toast with syrup, the syrup can not touch the bacon or sausage.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

Weird food habit:

Okay, when I eat fish and chips, I remove the top of the breading (and eat it, of course!). This leaves the fish with breading on the bottom and the sides, as if it were in a tight little bowl of breading.

I then slather on as much tartar sauce as the po' little thing can carry.

.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 30, 2006)

OOOO I love when the bacon/sausage touch the maple syrup!! I love that salty sweet combo!!!

Turn on yahoo hunny


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 30, 2006)

mossystate said:


> You should be shot.
> 
> Wait..was that too harsh?
> 
> I have heard of that...does it bring out the sweetness of the melon???


Salt on any kind of fruit, but especially any type of melon, brings out the sweetness and flavor. It's a pretty common practice in the South


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 30, 2006)

I like to buy Jimmy Dean's Maple Sausage. 





The maple-ly goodness takes the usual harshness of sausage away.. far away. I'll crumble it up, brown it in a pan, and put it in a warm flour tortilla with sour cream, scrambled eggs, pico de gallo, and shredded cheese. 
:eat2:


----------



## jamie (Jun 30, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Weird food habit:
> 
> Okay, when I eat fish and chips, I remove the top of the breading (and eat it, of course!). This leaves the fish with breading on the bottom and the sides, as if it were in a tight little bowl of breading.
> 
> ...



I do this too, but I eat all the fish out and then eat the bottom breading. And I put vinegar/lemon on it instead of tartar sauce.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2006)

I have not had breakfast this morning..and after reading about the buttermilk and orange juice combo..I may never eat again....nice going...I did not know this was a "let's gross out the fat chick so she loses weight...forum"

nice

real nice


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

I think this is weird because I didn't even know it was possible. Today I made eggs for breakfast. By stirring them, adding water, and microwaving them. How did I make it all the way through college without realizing this possibility???

I'm certain I'll be doing this. Often.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Jul 5, 2006)

In the mornings.. I'd have cheese toast... and for those who don't know this recipe...try it... it's so good.!!!!

1) Take toast
2) Place American, Provolone, or any kind of cheese
3) Heat in Microwave for 45 seconds...
4) Indulge in the cheese on the toast...


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 6, 2006)

TWO strange food habits for me:

1) My all-time comfort food is pasta topped with cottage cheese and a dash of pepper. It's a family thing, but I love it. My pop is strange though, and puts sugar on his instead of pepper. 

2) I like to eat in straight lines. A slice of pizza, for example... I'll take a bit bite out of the middle of the top, then I have to take the same size bites out of the top on the left and right of that first bite. I won't take another normal voracious bite until I have another straight line to bite from. I'm that way with pop-tarts as well, and I'm the same way when I'm cutting something... always symmetrical.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 6, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> ...My pop is strange though, and puts sugar on his instead of pepper...



That sounds like a makeshift "noodle pudding" which is made with cottage cheese, noodles, sugar (and eggs, etc.)

I think I am going to try it! I will add cinnamon too, I think.

edited to add a photo of noodle pudding:


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 7, 2006)

Ah, noodle pudding. I'm still more a fan of my poor (Jewish) man's version without the sweet stuff... but let me know what you think SVS!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 7, 2006)

I pour a bit of whipping cream into my milk. I take little nibbles of cold butter (its ok i live alone!) or run my finger nail across the stick and get a lil curl of butter and eat it. I pour mocha mix into my ice tea. I like ketchup and mayo mashed into cooked egg whites. Why yes, yes I am a heart attack waiting to happen


----------



## MLadyJ (Jul 9, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I have not had breakfast this morning..and after reading about the buttermilk and orange juice combo..I may never eat again....nice going...I did not know this was a "let's gross out the fat chick so she loses weight...forum"
> 
> nice
> 
> real nice


You and me both..UUGGHH!! I haven't had breakfast yet and now..that meal is ruined (for the moment anyhow)!!


----------



## Michelle (Jul 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I often stir my ice cream till it melts. Then eat it.
> 
> I will eat a bit of cream cheese by itself as I am spreading some on a bagel or something.
> 
> ...


 
Join the nuthouse! I've copied the ones I'm guilty of. 

While I'm evening up the M&M's, I'll often push them into little segregated piles, also. I also love putting a whole bunch of M&M's into my mouth (I mean a LOT) and letting them melt into an ooey, gooey mess. If you do this, you need to be sure the phone isn't going to ring or that someone isn't going to walk into your office, however, or it's a little embarrassing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Whenever I have soup, I tend to use mashed potato flakes as a thickener. And sometimes, I'll use too much, so that I concoct mashed potato soup.

And everything gets a dash of tabasco before I eat it.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 23, 2008)

Deconstructor here, but I only do it with hamburgers and pizza. 

When I eat a hamburger, I eat it half way, the normal way lol. Then for the other half, I take a couple more bites, then I pull it a part. I then eat the part of the bun that is plain, then the other side. Then the pickles, or bacon or anything like that. I save the last part for last, the meat! If I'm eating with someone for the first time, always look at me strange and ask me if I'm gonna eat that or not lol. 

When it comes to a slice of pizza, I also eat it the normal way up to half way. Once I get to the midpoint, I tear off the crust and I eat the crust. After that, I pull apart the cheese with the topping from the rest of the bread. I'll eat the bread first, then I'll eat the cheese, leaving the pepperoni last.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok...

Freakish eating habit exposed. I buy at least five D'amico and Sons Greek Salads a Target each week. I eat the salad in order of least favorite ingredient to most favored. So, I eat all of the cherry tomatoes first and rationalize that the reason I am choking them down is because they are good for me. Then, I picky out all of the yellow pepper rings--wondering idly if the sodium content of the salad outweighs the health benefits. Then I move on to the greens. No dressing. 

What I am left with is a plastic bowel of feta and kalamata olives. I pour the plastic tub of Greek dressing over the remainder, sprinkle with a liberal amount of cracked black pepper, and let the reminder marinate in the fridge for a couple hours.

Later, when it seems appropriate I consume the resultant fatty, salty, earthy, concoction.

Aside from chewing on the outside of PB cups and dry macaroni chewing, this is my only significant weird food habit.


----------



## washburn (Jul 23, 2008)

~peanut butter and garlic sammies
~instant noodles, drained, add seasoning, soy sauce and sour cream

~and my crazy pizza:
apple cinnamon BBQ sauce
Garlic
feta
Italian sausage
black olives
onions
bacon
chicken


----------



## Suze (Jul 23, 2008)

potato chips dipped in chocolate spread.

salty+sweet= yum!


----------



## BigCutieDemi (Jul 23, 2008)

The best weird food habits ever are:

~Pretzels dipped in icing (preferably chocolate)
~cottage cheese and bacon bits
~french fries dipped in mayonaise
~cinnamon raisin bread with just bologna and mustard
~pizza crust dipped in ranch or blue cheese dressing

I think that's it for now, but I'm sure I'll think of more later.
<3 Demi


----------



## Rowan (Jul 24, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Deconstructor here, but I only do it with hamburgers and pizza.
> 
> When I eat a hamburger, I eat it half way, the normal way lol. Then for the other half, I take a couple more bites, then I pull it a part. I then eat the part of the bun that is plain, then the other side. Then the pickles, or bacon or anything like that. I save the last part for last, the meat!



Im totally the same way...i do that with anything that is "sandwich" like lol


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

Deconstructors unite!!!!  LOL


----------



## Isa (Jul 24, 2008)

I love white rice mixed with Ken's buttermilk ranch dressing. I'm very partial to Ken's and will use it on a variety of food items if the mood hits.


----------



## Ulfhedinn (Jul 24, 2008)

oh boy, here we go...

chocolate teddy grahms (spelling?) and cheez wiz

french fries and ranch dressing

white rice and cinnimon (I really need spell check on this comp) sugar

fried peanut butter and jelly sandwiches


thats just foods, as far as eating habits.

I have to have sandwiches done "perfect". I have no particular version of perfect, varies by sandwich. If I don't like the way things are ordered on it, I will take it apart and rebuild it.

I simply can not eat in low light. I have to have a bright light on when I eat.

I have to use "my" knife. If I'm eating a steak, and my knife is dirty I will wash it before I eat. I will not let anyone else use my knife if I am eating with a group in my home. If I can't find my knife for whatever reason, I will just stab whatever I'm eating with my fork, pick it up, and take bites out of it. I will make exceptions if I'm at someone elses house or a diner or something, though I'd still rather have my knife. There is nothing special about it. Its just an ordinary looking steak knife, but it is still my knife.


----------



## Suze (Jul 25, 2008)

Ulfhedinn said:


> I have to have sandwiches done "perfect". I have no particular version of perfect, varies by sandwich. If I don't like the way things are ordered on it, I will take it apart and rebuild it.
> 
> I simply can not eat in low light. I have to have a bright light on when I eat.
> 
> I have to use "my" knife. If I'm eating a steak, and my knife is dirty I will wash it before I eat. I will not let anyone else use my knife if I am eating with a group in my home. If I can't find my knife for whatever reason, I will just stab whatever I'm eating with my fork, pick it up, and take bites out of it. I will make exceptions if I'm at someone elses house or a diner or something, though I'd still rather have my knife. There is nothing special about it. Its just an ordinary looking steak knife, but it is still my knife.



that's pretty eccentric to say the least. yikes


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 26, 2008)

Generally I have no really odd food habits... except......




I cut my spaghetti. 






I'm not a fork roller nd I'm not a spoon roller..... 

I just use my knife and fork... and cut it all into bite size pieces... then I eat away.

The kicker.....























I'm Italian!! :doh:





I know, I know.... sacrilege....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

I cut my spaghetti too....and I have been known to cut my pizza up into small pieces.

I'm very picky about the pieces of produce in my salads...I like everything cut up small... never over a certain size.


Bite size things seem to rule my world


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree with the bite size thing... I hate looking like a hog taking these big old honkin bites of food... talk about the most unladlylike thing... LOL


----------



## Mishty (Jul 28, 2008)

I always put salt and pepper in my palm before I sprinkle it on my food.

My ketchup has got to be warm _or_ room temp.

I put fench fries on my burgers.

I think my worst habit is heavy silverware!
I have to have a heavy fork or spoon, no little wimpy plastics will do.
I even kept a fork in my purse during highschool.:doh:


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been known to eat Big Macs layer by layer, I don't know why but I always thought it tasted better that way and the last layer is the BEST!! 

I eat M&M's by color, I will eat all the yellow, then the brown, then the blue, etc.....

When I eat a hamburger, I eat all around the edge until I have just the middle left. 

When I eat tuna fish sandwiches, I like to smush them down with my hand. It reminds me of when I was in school and I would open the sandwich up that my mother wrapped in aluminum foil and the sandwich would be all smushed. I loved it...lol


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 28, 2008)

I thought of 2 more, Jesus, I'm food bizarre.

When I eat a Reese's peanut butter cup, I nibble the chocolate around the edges off first and then the chocolate on the top and then pop all the peanut butter in my mouth in one bite. 

When I make Kraft mac and cheese, I like to wait until it's room temperature and all stuck together in big lumps before I eat it. Same with rice and mashed potatoes.


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 28, 2008)

BigCutieDemi said:


> The best weird food habits ever are:
> 
> ~Pretzels dipped in icing (preferably chocolate)
> ~cottage cheese and bacon bits
> ...



As if you couldn't get any sexier, and then you go and post something like this! Haven't tried the cottage cheese with bacon bits or the cinnamon raisin bread with bologna and mustard but the others are yummy especially the pretzels in chocolate icing.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 28, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I often stir my ice cream till it melts. Then eat it.


 I do something similiar. I dont mix it to melt but I like it to start to melt and eat the melted ice cream first. If its too cold I'll put it in the microwave for a couple secs to start to melt 




SoVerySoft said:


> edited to add: I thought of something else. When I am eating something that comes in different colors, i.e. m&m's or jelly beans, etc, I will eat the colors that need to be eaten to end up with an even number. For example, if I have 5 blue, 6 red, 3 yellow, I will eat 2 blue and 3 red until I have 3 of each color. Then I will eat one of each color (starting with the one I like least) until they are gone.
> 
> Yes, I know. I am insane.


 I do this sometimes too. Funny to see someone elso who does this with colors. Don't fret the world is full of us crazy people. We make life interesting. 

I don't know if this would be considered weird or not but I dont usually drink anything while I'm eating. I've had people comment on it 
I have a favorite fork
And this one isn't mine but I always thought it was gross. I knew a guy who loved and ate his pizza with mayonaise on it


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 28, 2008)

Ulfhedinn said:


> oh boy, here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a pet peeve of mine when sandwiches are not made perfect and by perfect I mean everything on it should be spread out equally. I'll rearrange my sandwiches too to accomplish this if I have to. And I am the same exact way about eating in low light. Unfortunetly I cant avoid this when I go to some restaurants.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 29, 2008)

Some of mine...

If i eat rice...i like to have it with a sauce of sour cream and curry, sometimes a little sweet soy in it. I do NOT mix the sauce and rice together. I take a bit of the sauce on my spoon and then take a scoop of rice. 

I eat Miracle Whip on my corn on the cob.

I make a lot of sauces to dip things in (fries, chicken, steak, etc.) The sauce is typically made of some miracle whip, sour cream, sweet soy, heinz 57, ketchup, bbq sauce....the mix varies depending on what im in the mood for. 

I havent done it in years, but when in youth group at church, my pastor introduced me to dipping hot french fries in a chocolate shake. Pretty good. 

Eat sugar sprinkled on my spaghetti (when i do eat it, not a fan of tomato sauces)

I will only eat onion if it is not fresh and raw or sauteed (will eat powdered onion, dried dehydrated onion, onion rings, french fried onions, onions on the bbq until sweet). I am the same with peppers. I will eat dried cayenne or chili powder but wont touch them if they are just cooked or fresh.

those are a good amount of mine


----------



## supersoup (Jul 29, 2008)

most of my food issues are texture issues.

i despise onions in most forms. i will eat onion rings, and onion powder and all that, but i can't stand the texture. i love the flavor however. to bypass this, i grate it into what i cook when i want to use it.

i can't eat anything out of a bowl with a little spoon, it has to be a big soup spoon. go figure, haha!

i love love love loooooove veggies, but a lot of the time when they are cooked, i can't gag them down. cooked carrots are my arch nemesis. just typing this makes me gag. i can do them if they are lightly steamed and still crunchy, but smooooooshy?! no way. there are naturally exceptions, but for the most part, this is a rule.

i can't stand a lot of fruits with the skins on. apples, peaches, pears, etc. thankfully, i totally have an excuse...i can't digest the skins well at all, it gives me a killer stomachache for hours if i eat them. 

i love most broth based soups...like wedding soup, chicken noodle, etc...over a mound of mashed potatoes in a bowl, with an indent in the middle. if you've never done it, try it. so awesome.

when i eat meat, like a chicken breast or a steak...if i have not prepared it myself, i HAVE to cut all the ickies out...the fat, tendons, etc...nasty. if it was prepared by me, i'll have already hacked all that out. 

oh, and ice cream. if i'm eating ice cream without any toppings, just some scoops in a bowl, i have to stir it real fast til it's really creamy.

<---nuts.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 29, 2008)

My whole life is one giant weird food thing. I can be pretty prickly about it at times.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 29, 2008)

supersoup said:


> oh, and ice cream. if i'm eating ice cream without any toppings, just some scoops in a bowl, i have to stir it real fast til it's really creamy.
> 
> <---nuts.



HA! I do that with my ice cream too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol, Soup....I microwave mine for ten to fifteen seconds so it gets creamier faster.... :batting:


----------



## g-squared (Jul 30, 2008)

the only semi-weird food thing i do is that when i get a frozen pizza i rearrange all the pepperoni on it so its more evenly distributed, and i wont use ketchup if its warm.

My dad is seriously ridiculous though, i remember one time we left some little diner because he wanted link sausages and they only had patties, and my grandma at lunch one time got a water with lemon and added sugar instead of paying like $1.50 for lemonade.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2008)

My mother knows that lemonade trick....and I'm trying to recall if I have pulled that sausage stunt myself.......nah, if they got bacon then I'm usually okay


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 31, 2008)

supersoup said:


> most of my food issues are texture issues.
> 
> i despise onions in most forms. i will eat onion rings, and onion powder and all that, but i can't stand the texture. i love the flavor however. to bypass this, i grate it into what i cook when i want to use it.
> 
> ...



Me too, me too, me too.  Except the onion thing -- I love onions. And the broth soup thing with mashed potatoes is something we almost do. I'll make cream of chicken soup (homemade) with noodles and chunks of chicken and pour that over mashed potatoes.. omg. Soupy and I are weirdfoodhabit soul sistas.


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Jul 31, 2008)

I dip my french fries in mayo

I hate tomatoes on a salad or sandwich but i love bruschetta, tomato sauce, pizza sauce and sun dried tomatoes

I would rather eat a bag of chips or doritos then have a steak

That's all I can think of now but I'm sure I have many more.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jul 31, 2008)

When I eat something like steak, pork chops I have to cut it all up into little pieces before I can sit down to eat and if it's steak I'll cut it up and then add a little dap of sour cream to each piece then a little A-1 sauce.
When eating things like chips, canides like M&M's, skittles etc....I stuff my mouth really really full till it's almost falling out and chew it like forever.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2008)

OOoOoOo I have to try that sour cream with the A-1 trick.....


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 1, 2008)

Big Butt Asshley said:


> I would rather eat a bag of chips or doritos then have a steak
> 
> That's all I can think of now but I'm sure I have many more.





That reminded me of one of mine that people would probably think is weird. I'd rather eat "real" food than eat dessert. Ex at holidays and birthdays when everyone decides it's time to break out the pie or cake, I would often skip it and ask for more mashed potatoes intead


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm like that too, COG. I wants to stuff more potatoes in every chance I get


----------



## Chef (Aug 2, 2008)

No one seems to do just plain mashed potatoes either.. its more of a butter-n-garlic-n-lard mashed potato with more than enough parsley.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Aug 4, 2008)

I dip my french fries in tartar sauce if possible, or 1000 Island dressing. Ketchup is a last resort only.

A friend I have dinner with a lot pointed out that if I have meat and any sort of potato side dish(mashed, baked, whatever) I eat one bite of meat, then one bite of potato and then the third bite is always the meat and potato together.

I am obsessed with stiff whipped cream and will skip the whipped cream if it's not really stiff, but on the other hand, I will eat any dessert that has really stiff whipped cream even if I don't actually like it. I have been coerced into eating a lot of lime jello this way.

I am an icing freak and will eat it by itself. I have even been known to buy a jar of the pre-made stuff and go at it with a spoon. Although I have never eaten a whole jar in one sitting or anything, that stuff is really rich.

I eat my tuna sandwiches with potato chips and scoop out half the tuna and eat it on the chips, then finish the sandwich.

I also eat m&ms by color.

If I'm served peas and mashed potatoes, I mix them together before I eat them.

No matter what, I always eat the thing I like the most, last.


----------



## washburn (Aug 4, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I put fench fries on my burgers.



OMFG that has to be the greatest fast food combination of all time, I mean when I go to fast food joints, and the burger jockey tells me it'll be a minute for the fries and expects me to go sit down, nope! I wait for the freakin fries just for that purpose. lmao


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought of something today.  Whenever I have meatloaf, I MUST have mashed potatoes and corn. I can't have mashed potatoes and beans, or steamed potatoes.. I must have mashed potatoes and corn. I cut off a piece of meatloaf with my fork, stab it, swirl it in mashed potatoes, and roll it in the corn so its covered. I eat every bite like this LOL!

<- freak


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 6, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> I thought of something today.  Whenever I have meatloaf, I MUST have mashed potatoes and corn. I can't have mashed potatoes and beans, or steamed potatoes.. I must have mashed potatoes and corn. I cut off a piece of meatloaf with my fork, stab it, swirl it in mashed potatoes, and roll it in the corn so its covered. I eat every bite like this LOL!
> 
> <- freak



Somewhere there's a TGI Fridays thinking they should take your perfect bite, deep fry it and put it on there menu 

That does sound like it should be the official way to eat meatloaf!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 6, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> I thought of something today.  Whenever I have meatloaf, I MUST have mashed potatoes and corn. I can't have mashed potatoes and beans, or steamed potatoes.. I must have mashed potatoes and corn. I cut off a piece of meatloaf with my fork, stab it, swirl it in mashed potatoes, and roll it in the corn so its covered. I eat every bite like this LOL!
> 
> <- freak



My mouth is watering.... yummmmmmmmm


----------



## Bast (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't eat banana's because they are mushy food, nor can I eat a piece of fruit if it has the smallest bruise. Hmm... but i can eat banana foster... weird. LOL

I don't like gravies or meat juices to touch my potatoes or veggies if it's not 'meant' to be that way. Same with veggie juices. I have to drain my corn and spinach really good before it goes on the plate.

I feel crazier just typing this out. :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 11, 2008)

y'all are weird


haha


----------



## Tracy (Aug 15, 2008)

When I eat ice cream I will either crumble potatoe chips in it or put popcorn in it and eat it:eat2:. Its that sweet and salty thing I crave at times.


----------



## vanillapear (Aug 15, 2008)

Growing up my older brother introduced me to putting peanut butter in my ice cream. The ice cream has to be kind of soft to be able to stir in the peanut butter. MMM MMMM good.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 15, 2008)

Tracy said:


> When I eat ice cream I will either crumble potatoe chips in it or put popcorn in it and eat it:eat2:. Its that sweet and salty thing I crave at times.


 
You would love this sweet and salty ice cream from Jeni's @ the North Market in Columbus OH. It was deeeelish!

*Gravel Road*
A traditional French-style caramel, with caramelized sugars, butter and sea salt and coarsely chopped smoked almonds.


----------



## vanillapear (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll have to try and remember that for my next trip to columbus. That does sound very good.


----------



## Neen (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, i put handfuls of french fries onto cheeseburgers from mcdonalds. I dip french fries into mayonaise, or i'll put vanilla extract into my coffee..
Hmm..ketchup on scrambled eggs, ketchup or mustard. Wrapped in a tortilla!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2008)

vanillapear said:


> Growing up my older brother introduced me to putting peanut butter in my ice cream. The ice cream has to be kind of soft to be able to stir in the peanut butter. MMM MMMM good.




Sounds like you would LOVE a peanut butter milkshake!  
I make these in my blender :happy:


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sounds like you would LOVE a peanut butter milkshake!
> I make these in my blender :happy:


And they're useful for attracting young men to one's lawn, too. 

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> And they're useful for attracting young men to one's lawn, too.
> 
> -Rusty



Why, oh why, do you think I make them, you clever man? :batting:


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why, oh why, do you think I make them, you clever man? :batting:


Aside from the obvious, there are the instructional fees you can earn from giving the lessons. 

-Rusty


----------



## Victim (Aug 15, 2008)

French fries drenched in hollandaise. Awesome.


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 16, 2008)

I scrape the salt off my pretzels. Why not buy unsalted? because I still want them to taste salty just not overly salty


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 16, 2008)

I thought of one! It's not a weird food combination or anything, but I've noticed that when I'm sitting at the computer, if I come upon something that is really long to read, or if something emotional is going on [a fight with someone, debating on a thread, having one of my friends tell her latest boy problem, etc. etc.] I immediately get up without even thinking and go and get something to eat or drink. Emotional eating at its finest I suppose. But I've noticed I do this more so when I'm on the internet than at any other time. Strange habit.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I thought of one! It's not a weird food combination or anything, but I've noticed that when I'm sitting at the computer, if I come upon something that is really long to read, or if something emotional is going on [a fight with someone, debating on a thread, having one of my friends tell her latest boy problem, etc. etc.] I immediately get up without even thinking and go and get something to eat or drink. Emotional eating at its finest I suppose. But I've noticed I do this more so when I'm on the internet than at any other time. Strange habit.



Ah, see, now I didn't interpret that as emotional eating. I saw it more like getting popcorn before the movie!


----------



## Neen (Aug 16, 2008)

another weird habit of mine: drinking dill pickle juice. MMM so tangy and salty! 
(That sounded so wrong!)
:doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2008)

Neen said:


> another weird habit of mine: drinking dill pickle juice. MMM so tangy and salty!
> (That sounded so wrong!)
> :doh:



I like black olive brine. MmmMMM!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh geez... I love tartar sauce with my fries. LOL. Most people think it's so sick, but I think it's delicious.

Whenever I eat Swiss Cake Rolls or cinnamon rolls or basically anything in "roll" form, I have to unroll it and then eat it, or unroll it as I eat it. I can't just take a bite that goes through multiple rolls.

I know for sure there's more, but I can't think of them.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 16, 2008)

Tracy said:


> When I eat ice cream I will either crumble potatoe chips in it or put popcorn in it and eat it:eat2:. Its that sweet and salty thing I crave at times.



OOH, there is this Chocolate Covered Pretzel ice cream by Turkey Hill that I LOVE because of the salty/sweet combo. It's SO delicious.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2008)

I like dipping those Chick-fil-A waffle fries into the honey mustard sauce I put on the sandwich........


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2008)

I have this weird thing...when i open a can of tuna, i have to sip a bit of the tuna water....

yes im a freak lol


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

I eat my fries with Mayo

If I eat a sandwich with cheese on it, the mayo cannot be on the cheese side (I know, I'm a freak too)

I eat the tails on Fried Shrimp. CRRRRUUUUUUNNNNNNCH!

And...I have to SMELL all of my food before I eat it!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> And...I have to SMELL all of my food before I eat it!



I have a friend who does this! She has to smell EVERY bite before she puts it in her mouth. It takes her a while to eat. Haha.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I have a friend who does this! She has to smell EVERY bite before she puts it in her mouth. It takes her a while to eat. Haha.



Well I don't smell every bite...but I will smell it before I take the first bite! 

I also take apart my Oreos and eat the cookie before the part with the creme.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 17, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ah, see, now I didn't interpret that as emotional eating. I saw it more like getting popcorn before the movie!



Haha, maybe! That's a way to think of it.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 17, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> Oh geez... I love tartar sauce with my fries. LOL. Most people think it's so sick, but I think it's delicious.



yumm... tartar sauce with fries is goooood... :eat2:


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> yumm... tartar sauce with fries is goooood... :eat2:



Woohoo, I'm not the only one who thinks so! LOL. My all-time favorite tartar sauce is a toss up between Big Boys and McDonald's, though...


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 17, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> Woohoo, I'm not the only one who thinks so! LOL. My all-time favorite tartar sauce is a toss up between Big Boys and McDonald's, though...



Big Boys?? Never heard of it? McDonald's is good... but Long John Silvers is even better.. with their crunchy fries.... lots and lots of tartar sauce.. damn now i'm hungry again lol


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Big Boys?? Never heard of it? McDonald's is good... but Long John Silvers is even better.. with their crunchy fries.... lots and lots of tartar sauce.. damn now i'm hungry again lol



Ahh, it must be a midwestern thing.  For some reason I don't care for Long John Silvers. I like fried fish, obviously, but for some reason don't like theirs. Strange.


----------



## washburn (Aug 17, 2008)

I like a little bit of soup with my crackers lmao


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2008)

^^I like a lot of ritz wheat crackers in with my tomato or clam chowder soup


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 17, 2008)

Whenever I get a new carton of milk I absolutely have to shake it first before I open it and pour. For some reason once it has been opened I no longer feel the need to shake it before I pour. I have no clue why I do this especially because I've never even seen milk that wasn't homogenized.


----------



## g-squared (Aug 18, 2008)

when i lose a game of Madden or i throw an interception late in the game or something like that it makes me want to eat stuff.


----------



## project219 (Aug 18, 2008)

I eat the crust from my pizza first, then kinda pick off the cheese and Pepperoni off and eat it next... And I have to dip it all in Bleu Cheese... Gotta love Bleu cheese.


----------



## JeanC (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is another who likes the brine from a can of black olives 

I love to put corn chips in my tuna sandwiches.

I have to eat my veggies and salad first before eating the meat and other sides.

If I have corn nibblets I will either put them in a bowl or separate plate as I don't like them mixing with other food (corn in my mash potatoes drives me crazy).

When I have Skittles, M&Ms, Runts or any candies that come in colors or flavors, I separate them out into colors or flavors and then eat them. With M&Ms I save the greens for last, Runt I save the bananas


----------

